# Aïe l'écran du ti !!!



## _arno (22 Février 2003)

Depuis hier, est apparut sur mon écran à gauche, une ligne verticale blanche... est-ce que j'ai une chance qu'elle disparaisse ? ou cela ne va t-il pas empirer... ?
Je l'ai depuis quelques semaines et pour la garantie, ça va être dur, vu que je suis à 22 000 kilomètres de la France...


----------



## melaure (22 Février 2003)

La garantie est internationale. Il n'y a pas de revendeur vers chez toi ?


----------



## minime (22 Février 2003)

Ca n'aide pas beaucoup, mais il y a un sujet voisin ici: ligne rouge verticale.


----------



## _arno (22 Février 2003)

Si, il y en a deux, mais je ne sais pas comment ils vont le prendre, le fait que je l'ai acheté en France... mais je vais me renseigner...
(figure toi que le prix en Calédonie d'un pb G4 ti 1Ghz est de 6200 euros !!!)


----------



## iMax (23 Février 2003)

6200? le Ti 1Ghz ? Te tieu.... C'est une fois et demi le prix du 17' en France...

Y sont fous ces Calédoniens


----------



## _arno (23 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * 6200? le Ti 1Ghz ? Te tieu.... C'est une fois et demi le prix du 17' en France...

Y sont fous ces Calédoniens  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

heu... sorry... mauvaise conversion...  mais le vrai prix est  quand même de 5400 euros !
Ils profitent du monopole... et c'est pour ça qu'on commande à l'étranger... mais là, j'suis un peu déçu de ce problème de ligne verticale, heureusement à gauche de l'écran (1cm vers l'intérieur).


----------



## melaure (23 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par _arno:</font><hr /> * Si, il y en a deux, mais je ne sais pas comment ils vont le prendre, le fait que je l'ai acheté en France... mais je vais me renseigner...
(figure toi que le prix en Calédonie d'un pb G4 ti 1Ghz est de 6200 euros !!!)   * 

[/QUOTE]

S'ils sont revendeur Apple Agréé, ils sont obligés de te le reprendre. De toutes façon c'est un garantie Apple au frais d'Apple pas du revendeur ...


----------



## _arno (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

S'ils sont revendeur Apple Agréé, ils sont obligés de te le reprendre. De toutes façon c'est un garantie Apple au frais d'Apple pas du revendeur ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

il va falloir que je me renseigne... mais j'ai une autre solution, mon collègue va à Paris (où il a été acheté) pour 20 jours vers juin/juillet, cela sera t-il suffisant pour le réparer ? Comment procède t-il pour une panne écran ?


----------



## melaure (24 Février 2003)

La réparation ne se fera pas sur place et tu prend le risque que ta machine soient imobilisée un mois sans pouvoir la récupérér ... As-tu appeler le support Apple pour voir s'il ne peuvent pas le prendre chez toi via un transporteur ?


----------



## _arno (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * La réparation ne se fera pas sur place et tu prend le risque que ta machine soient imobilisée un mois sans pouvoir la récupérér ... As-tu appeler le support Apple pour voir s'il ne peuvent pas le prendre chez toi via un transporteur ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Non, je vais me renseigner auprès de nos revendeurs à Nouméa, par contre, il m'est apparut un drole de phénomène ce midi, la igne verticale s'est remis à clignoter puis disparaitre... pour réaparaitre... dommage, j'ai bien cru qu'elle n'allait plus revenir... peut-être disparaitra t-elle ds quelques jours.... rêvons...


----------



## Sebang (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par _arno:</font><hr /> *rêvons... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Comme-ci tu rêvais pas assez dans un endroit pareil !!


----------



## _arno (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sebang:</font><hr /> * 

Comme-ci tu rêvais pas assez dans un endroit pareil !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

oui, j'l'avoue... mais on est quand même loin de tout... surtout des milliers de salons qui s'organisent tout le long de l'année... mais je me pleins pas, loins de là, j'échangerais ma place avec personne...


----------



## nato kino (24 Février 2003)

C'est peut-être le tropique du capricorne cette ligne rouge... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_ pardon Arno..._


----------



## _arno (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * C'est peut-être le tropique du capricorne cette ligne rouge... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 pardon Arno...






* 

[/QUOTE]

Ha... non... elle est blanche et commence à clignoter... c'est p't'être un message codé d'une martienne...


----------



## nato kino (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par _arno:</font><hr /> * 

Ha... non... elle est blanche * 

[/QUOTE]
Autant pour moi.


----------



## melaure (24 Février 2003)

C'est un ligne magique ? Ou un nouvel économiseur d'écran ?


----------



## _arno (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * C'est un ligne magique ? Ou un nouvel économiseur d'écran ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

J'aimerais pouvoir te l'envoyer par mail... pour que tu puisses en juger...


----------



## melaure (25 Février 2003)

Ca va aller. Je vais me satisfaire de mon pixel vert décédé ...


----------



## _arno (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Ca va aller. Je vais me satisfaire de mon pixel vert décédé ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Ô joie... je ne sais pas si cette martienne nous a entendu, mais elle a dû se vexer et partir... incroyable, je l'avais encore à midi et soir en me connectant, elle a disparut !
Je suis tellement heureux que je n'ose plus l'éteindre... je l'ai quand même refermer puis réouvert et tjs pas de ligne...
Cela faisait 2 js qu'elle commençait à clignoter, inconciement je me disais qu'elle allait finir par disparître... et bien pourvu qu'elle me laisse tranquillle maintenant...

hum, hum... pdt que j'écris, elle vient de refaire une apparition (peut-être pour me narguer) puis redisparaitre... tant mieux !


----------



## melaure (25 Février 2003)

Est-ce une intermittente du spectacle ?


----------



## nekura (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Est-ce une intermittente du spectacle ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

Lol


----------



## nato kino (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par _arno:</font><hr /> * 

hum, hum... pdt que j'écris, elle vient de refaire une apparition (peut-être pour me narguer) puis redisparaitre... tant mieux !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

M'a tout l'air d'être sous l'influence de drogues dures ce garçon...


----------



## _arno (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

M'a tout l'air d'être sous l'influence de drogues dures ce garçon... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est vrai que sur notre île c'est vert partout... mais je ne suis plus au lycée...
Je l'ai tjs pas rallumé ce matin (j'vs post du bureau)... mais hier soir, très tard ds la nuit... pas de ligne !
Et bien tant mieux.... koutchiiiiiiiii !

C'est pas mal les mac qui se guérissent ts seul.... bravo steeve.


----------



## niko357 (26 Février 2003)

Salut

J'ai exactement le MEME problème que toi! Ligne blanche verticale sur la gauche de l'écran, mais chez moi elle clignote pas, elle RESTE! Actuellement le TI est chez Apple "en réparation", mais ils m'ont d'abord dit que ça ne rentrait pas dans la garantie (ils se foutent de qui?), et j'ai poussé une gueulée et actuellement ils sont en train de réfléchir si oui ou non ils vont procéder au changement d'écran.
Pour information: Ti acheté le 4 janvier 2003, apparition du problème 3 semaines + tard, premier envoi chez Apple (ils envoient le Ti à Amsterdam au lieu de l'envoyer en Allemagne, ce qui occasionné une attente + longue, et ils me changent la carte mère, le combo drive et la pâte thérmique autour du processeur....ils ont même pas regardé l'écran!!!!). Alors je m'énerve (le Ti passe + de temps au Sav que chez moi) et ils m'offrent 2 mois d'extension de garantie et ils reprennent le Ti. Et donc hier, ils me signalent que cette marque est une griffure (???), qu'il y a une trace de choc sur l'extérieur de l'écran (?????/quel rapport entre les deux?) alors que le revendeur apple à qui je l'ai montré m'a dit qu'il n'y avait pas de trace de choc et que le prob venait de "l'intérieur" de l'écran.... Un portable qui n'a pas quitté mon bureau!!!! (pas eu le temps, vu qu'il s'est tout de suite retrouvé au SAV...)
Bin je peux vous dire que je regrette d'être passé sur mac maintenant........


----------



## melaure (26 Février 2003)

Il y a de quoi être énervé surtout si en plus il te l'on abimé dans leurs ateliers ...


----------



## _arno (27 Février 2003)

ouais, niko, il y a de quoi perdre patience, en ce moment je galère avec mon revendeur pour de la paperasse de dédouane... y compréne rien et me parle de tva... alors j'imagine même pas leurs renvoyer mon pb pour cette ligne blanche qui apparaît de tps en tps pour disparaître...
Mon mac, je le garde, pas touche, surtout ces incompétants, parce que mis à part ça, il booste impecable...
(je suis fait un fond d'écran photo n&amp;b avec 2 bordures blanche de chaques côtés pour éviter de la voir quand elle apparaît...)


----------



## melaure (27 Février 2003)

Quelle ruse !!!


----------



## _arno (27 Février 2003)

Ben, on fait ce qu'on peut...


----------



## melaure (27 Février 2003)

Enfin si tu trouves un façon de le faire changer ... Tu ne sais pas comment ça va vieillir ce problème ...


----------



## BAN (27 Février 2003)

J'ai eut le meme probleme , la petite ligne blanche, qui s'est dégradé en effet syle matrix sur tout l'ecran 'mais comme le probleme est intermitant du spectacle apple a hésité avant de me dire hier entombant sur un mec sympas (il y en as) qu'il allez venir me le chercher .
Mais impossible d'avoir une machine de pret. Donc je vais me retrouvé au chomage technique.
Il ne faut pas laiiser trainer le probleme qui est du apparement a la carte ati


----------



## melaure (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par BAN:</font><hr /> * 
Il ne faut pas laiiser trainer le probleme qui est du apparement a la carte ati   * 

[/QUOTE]
Si c'est la puce ATI, c'est un sérieux problème qui ne peut être résolu que par Apple.


----------



## BAN (27 Février 2003)

ça donne ça


----------



## melaure (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par BAN:</font><hr /> * ça donne ça
* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah oui en effet c'est vraiment dérangeant ...


----------



## nato kino (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par BAN:</font><hr /> * ça donne ça



* 

[/QUOTE]

Pour le coup, c'est une grosse ligne !!


----------

